# Tiger grizzle x blue bar = ?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

What would I get if I bred a tiger grizzle male to a blue bar female??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I believe Tiger Grizzle works the same way classic Grizzle does. If so, then homozygous tiger grizzles will make all tiger grizzles, and het tigers will give you half and half.


----------

